# Mini-fridge is dead



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I got my mini fridge out the other day to cool some stuff down in the hot weather the UK has had lately. Turned it on, loaded it up. It all sounded fine, the fan on the back came on and all the normal lights came on. The thing just didn't get cold. The back of the inside where it usually gets cold first, was at room temp.

Is this a DIY job to fix? I took the back of and didn't see anything wrong. There was a transformer (mains->12V I guess) and a heatsink.

Edit: It doesn't work off either mains or 12V car. But on both sources, the fan comes on and all the normal lights light up.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sounds like the Peltier device has gone. That is the device that when you pass current through it one side gets hot, the other cold.

Unless it's a top of the line model, a new cooler would be cheaper than trying to source a new Peltier to match the unit.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm, how annoying? Any reason it's failed? I never used it much. I remember the last time it worked and I haven't dropped it or anything since...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

These things are not of the highest quality usually. Typically NZ $50 (UK 20 Pounds).
If we knew the answer to why everything dies, we would be overly informed.

They are just a slice of silicon basically. Crtainly not a repairable device unless it's just a broken wire.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

(UK 20 Pounds) - Excellent guess! £20 exactly I got it for. (well, 19.99)

I'll look around for any broken wires, but I'll be prepared to buy a new one.

Thanks.


----------



## TreyDawgMT (Jul 20, 2006)

Is it possible that you had it on its side/upside down/any direction other than upright 24 hours before plugging it in? That can damage things. I'm not 100% sure how, but it has something to do with the oil not being where it needs to be and can damage stuff. You're supposed to leave a refridgerator upright for 24 hrs before use. (Though I assume the little mini-fridge wouldn't need the full 24 hrs, probably much less.)


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I think that's only an issue with big fridges that use a compressor and coolant. Mini-fridges don't. I'll give it a try though, it's not moved from my desk for about a week.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt the Peltier junction is affected by the orientation.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> I doubt the Peltier junction is affected by the orientation.


I would guarantee the Peltier device does not care about orientation..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

kiwiguy said:


> I would guarantee the Peltier device does not care about orientation..


Me too.


----------

